# squirrels eating chair cushions



## cedars (May 25, 2010)

Has anyone else had this problem?  We never had this issue before but now 5 of 6 cushions on my outdoor set have been ripped and the stuffing pulled out.  It looks shredded in some areas.  I have flipped them over but won't buy new ones until I have some resolution.  I am assuming it is squirrels.  Any ideas??


----------



## ACE1 (May 25, 2010)

We had the same problem but ours was a chipmunk!  The one time he was seen with his mouth full of stuffing he looked very pleased with himself.


----------



## Icc5 (May 26, 2010)

*Had same problem*

We lived in our last house for 20 years and dealt with this for about halve the time there.  We never could solve the problem.  Over the years we spent about $10,000 or more replacing things torn apart by squirrels.
Bart


----------



## Marvin (May 26, 2010)

Squirrels, chipmunks, and other varmints rip this stuff out to use for nesting material.  They apparently find this to be easier and more efficient than leaves, or other natural material.  Getting rid of the offenders is usually the only way to stop it, if you leave the material where they can get to it.


----------



## Blues (May 26, 2010)

Yep, the squirrels ate the cover to my BBQ grill.  Completely tore it to shreds, and carted off pieces for nesting material.  So when it was completely destroyed, rather than throw it away, I left out the rest of it for them.  Think they'd get rid of it for me?  Noooo - apparently they had all the BBQ grill cover they needed, thank you very much!  :hysterical: 

-Bob


----------



## scrapngen (May 26, 2010)

Blues said:


> Yep, the squirrels ate the cover to my BBQ grill.  Completely tore it to shreds, and carted off pieces for nesting material.  So when it was completely destroyed, rather than throw it away, I left out the rest of it for them.  Think they'd get rid of it for me?  Noooo - apparently they had all the BBQ grill cover they needed, thank you very much!  :hysterical:
> 
> -Bob



Awww....you took all the fun out of it!!:rofl:


----------



## ace2000 (May 26, 2010)

Have you tried posting a sign near the area???


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2010)

I'd put a basket of shredded rags out for them. They are creatures of opportunity and will take the easy nesting material before shredding the Sunbrella.

If I don't want them breaking into my bird feeders and eating the high-priced shell-less nuts, I fill an easy-to-get-to feeder with el-cheapo black-oil sunflower seeds. And rejoice whenever I see one of the little thieves smashed on the street. Not that I don't enjoy their antics, it's just population control.

Jim Ricks


----------



## falmouth3 (May 26, 2010)

How about putting out dryer lint to tempt them?

Also, will cedar chips, mothballs, or hot pepper sauce deter them?

Sue


----------



## riverdees05 (May 26, 2010)

Try a live trap and relocate them.  In our last home, we can pecan trees and had several years that we didn't get any.  The squirrels had a super highway type path to the trees.


----------



## Pens_Fan (May 26, 2010)

I find a pellet gun does wonders of the little varmints.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 26, 2010)

I put a tomato out on the railing of our deck in the city - yes the city - and, while working in my rose garden in the back yard heard my DH howling with laughter.  There sat a dang squirrel spinning the tomato while chomping away.  I grew up on a farm and never knew squirrels liked tomatoes.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2010)

Pens_Fan said:


> I find a pellet gun does wonders of the little varmints.



+1


----------



## cedars (May 26, 2010)

Thank you to all the replied-I brought all my chair covers in last night-however...we had two zero gravity chairs with minimal padding... you guessed it-one is destroyed.  I am not sure it is a squirrel-it could be chipmunks or racoons.  I am thinking of calling a pest control company.  Strange I have had the same furniture for 6 years-no problems until now.


----------



## sernow (May 26, 2010)

I had a problem with a large population of squirrels that were causing damage where I use to live. I did exactly what Pens_Fan suggested and it solved the problem.


----------



## bobby (May 26, 2010)

Maybe you could make a solution of pepper (actually capsicum) from Mity Nice Products Company, 810 Old Hwy 61, Wentzville, MO 63385 
     Tel. +1 636.327.4735  and totally soak the cushions. It is a natural squirrel repellant generally applied to birdseed.

I have problems every year with the creatures eating the wires in my rototillers. That gets very expensive. I was told to put fabric softener sheets or moth balls around the motors, but it doesn't work very often and isn't practical for your cushions.


----------



## Icc5 (May 27, 2010)

*Check the law*



riverdees05 said:


> Try a live trap and relocate them.  In our last home, we can pecan trees and had several years that we didn't get any.  The squirrels had a super highway type path to the trees.



Depending on where you live this could be against the law.  Where I live it is.
Bart


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 27, 2010)

Don't have a pellet gun, but do have other means to terminate the pests.

Damaged electrical wires and wood trim are bigger problems - one ate a live 220 line to a heater inside the wall - found the heater didn't work.  The wood trim, esp if it might contain lead paint, becomes a very tasty treat to them.

One of my neighbors used to trap them in the 'live cages' and put cage with pest in a freezer to make a popscicle.  After a few captures, they would make one of their favorite dinners. Never ate at their house; they helped with the neighborhood problem a lot.


----------



## Talent312 (May 27, 2010)

My DW has a relative in Tennessee who we came to visit for dinner.
Among other delicacies, he served us squirrel (fried), saying it had been eating his birdseed.
He also told us that he'd accidentally shot a hole in his bed.


----------



## Kay H (May 27, 2010)

Several weeks ago I heard what sounded like 2 gun shots and immediately my electricity went off.  None of my neighbors lost their electricity.  When I saw the electric co truck outside I asked the workman what the problem was and he said a squirrel chewed through the wires. He said it was a common occurance.

At least our neighborhood was minus one squirrel!


----------



## Icc5 (May 27, 2010)

*Lost sprinklers, almost lost pool*



Kay H said:


> Several weeks ago I heard what sounded like 2 gun shots and immediately my electricity went off.  None of my neighbors lost their electricity.  When I saw the electric co truck outside I asked the workman what the problem was and he said a squirrel chewed through the wires. He said it was a common occurance.
> 
> At least our neighborhood was minus one squirrel!



We had a family of squirrels living under our house and in the yard and in the trees and in the ground.  They bit thru the sprinkler wiring system and we had to get a new timer ($380).  They were also digging next to the pool wall and we found out that could weaken it and cause it to leak.
I was tempted to shoot them, trap and remove but either of these methods gets us in trouble in our area.  Sold the house.
Bart


----------



## easyrider (May 27, 2010)

You can buy Fox Urine to keep the critters away. I saw this at ACE Hardware the other day. I wonder how they get a fox to pee in a bottle...


----------

